# National Three Peaks Challenge



## aymes (Jan 21, 2011)

Those of you on Facebook will know I've been toying with the idea for a while, well I've finally done it....I will be doing the Three Peaks Challenege in September. (that would be Ben Nevis, Scafell Pike and Snowdon in 24 hours!)

Was just wondering if any other members have ever given it a go? I'm not too worried about the fitness aspect, I run regularly and am working with a PT in the gym to get together a programme to get myself up to speed, have mountain walking practice holidays booked etc. The sleep deprivation bit is more of a concern though, and practical things like easiest way to carry all my diabetes kit and lots of carbs.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2011)

It's a great and rewarding challenge! I'm sure someone (Copepod?) will know a lot about it, but just wanted to cheer you on!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 21, 2011)

I looked into it with some friends a few years back. It was very daunting for me because I was (and am) very unfit.

The driving is one of the most crucial aspects. You need 2 solid drivers who are happy to sit in a cold vehicle for a few hours beneath each peak. That was one of the things that stopped us going forward.

There's loads of websites detailing experiences but I don't recall any diabetics, although I'm sure plenty must have done it by now.

You are clearly either very brave or very mad. Or both ! 

The very best of luck with it and hopefully Copepod will be able to offer advice for the practicalities.

ps. We can just about see the veyr top of Snowdon when the clouds lift, so give us a wave when you get there (unless it's night)


----------



## aymes (Jan 21, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> The driving is one of the most crucial aspects. You need 2 solid drivers who are happy to sit in a cold vehicle for a few hours beneath each peak. That was one of the things that stopped us going forward.
> 
> 
> You are clearly either very brave or very mad. Or both !



I think both! I have developed a habit for doing 'one crazy thing' each year, have done sky diving, white water rafting etc, not sure where I'll go next time!

I've gone for an organised group, couldn't persuade anyone they wanted to do the driving sadly! The bigger challenge now seems to be getting to the start, then back home again afterwards, Norwich is about as far from Wales as you can get in this country! Think it'll be a hotel somewhere near Snowdon for me, don't think I'll want that journey after 24hrs of climbing!!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 22, 2011)

aymes said:


> I think both! I have developed a habit for doing 'one crazy thing' each year, have done sky diving, white water rafting etc, not sure where I'll go next time!
> 
> I've gone for an organised group, couldn't persuade anyone they wanted to do the driving sadly! The bigger challenge now seems to be getting to the start, then back home again afterwards, Norwich is about as far from Wales as you can get in this country! Think it'll be a hotel somewhere near Snowdon for me, don't think I'll want that journey after 24hrs of climbing!!



There's a very, very good YHA near Snowdon that I stayed in a few years ago. Offhand, I can't remember it's name, but will do a little digging if it's the kind of place you'd consider. 

I do remember that it's at the bottom of the easy path down from/up to Snowdon (I think it's the Snowdon Ranger track). So it's very easy to get to.

Andy


----------



## macast (Jan 22, 2011)

hi Aymes..... wow... I'm impressed.  doing the 24 hour challenge is something else!!!  my OH has done all 3 peaks but not in 24 hours.... he did it in a weekend... but did all the driving too

can't offer any advice but wanted to wish you all the best with the training and the actual event


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 22, 2011)

As an alternative to the YHA, Llanberis is apparently easier for accomodation and has the advantage of shops/facilities on the same level. 

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Jan 22, 2011)

Please check that the organised group you're using is abiding by the guidelines in the link below, as previous Three Peaks Challenges have caused serious environmental and social damage, particularly around Scafell Pike in the middle of the night.

http://www.institute-of-fundraising...de=link&guid=d4c1073ec9e54597b1545bfbde39bbc6

Key tip is to have food, sweets, drink, blood glucose meter etc all within reach, so you don't have to take rucksack off to access. Cargo trousers with leg pockets, plus pockets on rucksack waist straps are good. Have a head torch for night walking, but you probably won't need it switched on all the time. 

Of the YHA hostels, Snowdon Ranger is just west of Snowdon on A4085; Pen Y Pass is on A4086, just east of Snowdon on at start of Pyg track. Definitely wise to have a night's sleep before returning to Norwich. I'd favour somewhere with a bath


----------



## HelenM (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like something I would like to do.  I remember the 3 peaks yacht race and the 3 peaks race from my orienteering days, definitely to old and to slow (and not a good enough sailor) for them now. Perhaps another year. Good luck on yours.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 23, 2011)

HelenM said:


> 3 peaks yacht race



 Was it a particularly wet summer ? 

Rob


----------



## Fandange (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Amys, no advice for you, just some encouragement!! My OH is a Norwich supporter (lots of family there!!) so we all have a soft spot for you!! Can't wait to hear about your adventure!!!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 23, 2011)

Have just found the website for 3 peaks yacht race http://www.threepeaksyachtrace.co.uk/.

Helen, you are officially more mad than Aymes 

Rob


----------



## ypauly (Jan 23, 2011)

This is something I have considered a few times, having walked up snowdon and various other places it is something I would enjoy.
I will do the others individually before I attempt all 3 though.


----------



## ypauly (Jan 23, 2011)

The question I have is, do you need to run to achieve 24 hours or is a good walking pace enough?


----------



## aymes (Jan 23, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Please check that the organised group you're using is abiding by the guidelines in the link below, as previous Three Peaks Challenges have caused serious environmental and social damage, particularly around Scafell Pike in the middle of the night.
> 
> http://www.institute-of-fundraising...de=link&guid=d4c1073ec9e54597b1545bfbde39bbc6



Thanks for the tip, I had read a lot about the environmental impact of the challenges but hadn't thought to check but just have and they do abide by the guidelines. 



HelenM said:


> Wow, that sounds like something I would like to do.  I remember the 3 peaks yacht race and the 3 peaks race from my orienteering days, definitely to old and to slow (and not a good enough sailor) for them now. Perhaps another year. Good luck on yours.



Hmmmm, maybe a challenge for the future....will get this one done first though!



ypauly said:


> The question I have is, do you need to run to achieve 24 hours or is a good walking pace enough?



A good walking pace should do it. They say that you need to do a minimum of 10 hours driving to be doing it safely. The guide is then up to 5 hours for each of Ben Nevis and Scafell and 4 for Snowdon, although a lot of groups seem to shave a little off each.


----------



## hotchop (Jan 24, 2011)

OOOO same as Robster, I live at the bottom at the side of snowdon!   

Give us a wave when you get there.

Ive lived here all my life and can honsetly say ive only walked snowden maybe 3 times>>   shame on me!


----------



## Johnnyroyale (Jan 26, 2011)

John Keeler's book, called 'Living Life with Diabetes' has a section detailing his experience walking the three peaks challenge. It is also worth a read for the insight and advice which anybody who has diabetes or knows someone with diabetes.


----------



## aymes (Jan 26, 2011)

Johnnyroyale said:


> John Keeler's book, called 'Living Life with Diabetes' has a section detailing his experience walking the three peaks challenge. It is also worth a read for the insight and advice which anybody who has diabetes or knows someone with diabetes.



Ooh, good tip, thanks! Have now ordered it from the library!


----------



## spongey2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi There,

I did the three peaks challenge last June - I think you will be fine providing that you are able to handle and monitor your diabetes.

I don't have diabetes, but my bf does and he did all of the driving. If I was to recommend one thing, make sure you have more than 1 available driver per car (not involving climbers). It is a just as much a challenge for the drivers - the drive is hard work, particularly around Scafell in the hours of darkness, where there are tiny roads and sheep everywhere.

I need my 6-8 hours sleep a night and was also worried about the sleep deprivation - However, I didn't sleep at all between around 4.30am on the Saturday morning until Sunday night around 6.30 and I was fine. I think adrenaline kicks in and just keeps you going. However, if you can kip in the car then great - just be careful, as your joints can cease up from lack of movement when sleeping.

I hope this helps and best of luck


----------



## aymes (May 24, 2011)

Just a quick update, training well under way now, I'm blogging my training progress at http://amysthreepeaks.blogspot.com/ for anyone who's interested!


----------



## Copepod (May 25, 2011)

Hope Scafell Pike is less wet and windy for you than it was this weekend just gone!  I was support driving for a pair in Old County Tops Fell Race (37 miles & 10000ft ascent, Great Langdale, Helvellyn, Scafell Pike, Conistion Old Man, Great Langdale) plus walking much of Old Dungeon Ghyll Fell race to take photos and find a few geocaches.  Make sure you go up Scafell Pike (978m), not Scafell (964m) alone, as there's a difference of some 14 metres in altitude, with the 2 divided by col of Mickledore. 

Presumably you took hand luggage only, making costs of carrying poles too high? If travelling in a group, packing all poles into 1 bag (or 3 sets of touring skis & poles into 1 bag) can save lots of money, but that depends on travelling together. Folding poles fit inside many rucksacks / kit bags - pole dimensions are something I consider when deciding on which bag to buy / take on trips.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2011)

Great blog aymes!  I'm a one pole person - I've got a telescopic one that fits into a rucksack. I originally got it when I was recovering from my broken leg as my balance was quite badly affected for a while and I found it really helpful. The Lake District is fickle - I was there in 1986 when we had a heatwave all week! It was the same week as fell runner Joss Naylor ran the Wainwrights (all of them!) in 3 days/nights - goodness knows how he managed it! Hope the training continues well, I will be following your progress!


----------



## Robster65 (May 25, 2011)

Excellent going Aymes.

If you can avoid injuries, you'll breeze it. Have you set a date for the big push ?

Rob


----------



## Lizzzie (May 25, 2011)

Hi Aymes

I've done it, but it took 23 and a half hours! - there were 20-odd of us, we used a rattly old mini-bus and the driving was very slow.

Actually, I have to say I wouldn't recommend it as a 'walking experience' - most people go up and down the most boring, 'motorway' paths on each of the three hills, miss the beautiful bits (especially true of the Ben) and we did a fair amount of walking in the dark. The driving is exhausting. 24 hours of much more pleasant, satisfying walking can be found by staying in Scotland.  

BUT we knew all this and did it anyway - you do it for the challenge! 

Tips then.

Lots and lots and a VARIETY of interesting, motivating snacks - save the big meal for a survivors breakfast (or dinner depending how you organise your timings).

Make an effort to remember things to help you to relax while travelling, whether it's pillows / MP3 player etc.  This is the killer.

Sing or something - if only to yourself - going up those hideous endless Ben Nevis zig-zags (assuming you don't choose the more interesting route). Or count them. Gives you somthing to aim for, and you can say in a geeky voice 'we did 678 (or however many!) switch-backs gonig up there' when you get to the top. 

if you have time, pick a more interesting route up your last hill (if it's Snowdon, look at pyg vs Miners - but avoid crib goch unless you're extremely hardcore)

You are likely to be going straight up and straight down again, quite quickly. Obviously you need to take enough to keep you warm and fed and able to cope if stuff goes wrong, but don't burden yourself with masses of unnecessary stuff. Weigh up weight vs usefulness of everything and leave a sack in the vehicle.  

Poles are a really individual thing. I'm lucky and have strong ankles and knees - also like my hands free - so I save extra weight for stuff to support my dodgy pancreas. Some people in my group would usually use them, didn't take them and regretted it. The orthopaedic surgeons say take two - but then you can't use your hands!

Take a map of your own and look at it, if someone else is navigating. It's much more interesting knowing where you're going and spotting things on the way, than following the boots in front 

Most of all - don't forget to enjoy it. 

All the best, and keep us posted !


----------



## Copepod (May 26, 2011)

I must speak up for using poles - you can use ypour hands, just let poles hang from loops round your wrists when you need to do something, and watch where the tips are pointing to avoid spiking or tripping fellow walkers. 

I tend to use them more often when walking alone than when with others, particularly when I may cross rough rocky ground or stream without bridges (falling, hitting head on stone, then landing facedown in water would be fatal alone!), which I often have to do when marshalling checkpoints. Having said that, I didn't take them for my trek up Dungeon Ghyll and Stickle Ghyll from Langdale this weekend, and didn't even get my feet wet in 2 well chosen stream crossings with stones, but did bring them to finish of Old County Tops Fell Race (37 miles & 10000ft ascent) in case either my partner or his race mate needed poles to walk the last 1/2 mile to the campsite.


----------



## aymes (May 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



Robster65 said:


> Excellent going Aymes.
> 
> If you can avoid injuries, you'll breeze it. Have you set a date for the big push ?
> 
> Rob



24th September!!


----------



## Robster65 (May 26, 2011)

Don't forget to wave when you get to Snowdon. 

Rob


----------



## aymes (Sep 4, 2011)

Now it's less than three weeks to go (well, in three weeks time I should be somewhere near the top of Snowdon all being well) I just thought I'd check in with a bit of an update. 

Training going well in the most part, this weekend is the last big push before I start tapering off leading up to the big day, did a 13 mile training walk on Friday, 10 miles (of cliffs and beach = painful!) yesterday and planning another 10/12 today. Suffering a bit with hypos at the moment which I haven't really had a problem in earlier training, hoping it's just the warmer weather. What remains really is to finish sorting out what I'm taking, what's going in each pocket, keep pushing the fundraising and buy lots of jelly babies! I seem to be mid-way between excitement and fear at the moment - I'm telling myself this is a good place to be....

Just another plug for my blog if I may... 
http://amysthreepeaks.blogspot.com/

Will let you all know how it goes in three weeks......


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 4, 2011)

Having just had a look at your blog for the first time in a long while, it sounds like you're as prepared as you can be, considering the lack of mountains to practice on local to you.

We're away on your big day, but will be wishing you well. Keep us all updated as the day approaches.

Are you going to set up a twitter account or something similar that you can update as you go ?

Rob


----------



## aymes (Sep 4, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Are you going to set up a twitter account or something similar that you can update as you go ?
> 
> Rob



Yes, hoping to, for as long as my phone battery lasts anyway! I set up a Twitter account to record my training but that's not really happened but planning to use it on the day itself - @amys3peaks if anyone wants to follow my progress!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

aymes said:


> Yes, hoping to, for as long as my phone battery lasts anyway! I set up a Twitter account to record my training but that's not really happened but planning to use it on the day itself - @amys3peaks if anyone wants to follow my progress!



I've been following the blog aymes, will follow the twitter too. I think you have done extremely well with your training - especially the day you took it upon yourself to do three walks! You'll do great!


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 4, 2011)

Will follow and see how you do. We're off to Cheshire for the day but will look in once home again.

Good luck with the final weeks of training.

Rob


----------



## aymes (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks both - new blog post up - it's been a long weekend!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

aymes said:


> Thanks both - new blog post up - it's been a long weekend!



Don't worry, not many of 'them' up Scafell Pike!  It wouldn't let me comment on your blog post, so I hope you understand this!


----------



## aymes (Sep 22, 2011)

Just an update, unfortunately I'm still unwell, have had a blood test and it turns out I have glandular fever. I spent a few hours today considering ignoring the doctor's advice but have had to go with the sensible decision and pull out of the challenge this weekend. I would hate to, because of my own stubbornness, be a potential burden on Mountain Rescue and ruin the experience for the rest of the group, let alone the risks to my own health. Really so undescribingly disappointed but will be signing up to do it as soon as I can, the next opportunity is likely to be June so ages away but guess I need to focus on getting well and then keep training so I can aim for and even better time in June....


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 22, 2011)

Have seen you tweet about it. Really sorry to hear it and wish you a speedy recovery, but nothing will console your disappointment I'm sure.

Good that you get a 2nd chance next year. Weather will be better for one thing. Less time in the dark and a chance to see a view or two.

Meantime, take up rock climbing and you can take the more direct route 

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Sep 22, 2011)

Sensible, but tough decision. Good luck for June. Actually, longer daylight is a mixed blessing if weather is warm / hot.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this Aymes  Given the circumstances and the enormity of the challenge, you have definitely made the right decision. I know how hard it is to pull out of events, but I hope that you recover quickly and get some good walking in over the months to come so you can hit those mountains with renewed vigour next year. Might be worth entering a no-pressure event before then to keep you fit and focused. Get well soon!


----------



## Nyadach (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the illness, but on the good side Scafell this weekend is looking like it'll be monsoon season with nasty winds thrown in. So a much more sensible idea for June it seems and you'd have to be a nutter to consider it this weekend coming. Good luck though for when you do do it.


----------



## aymes (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Strangely not feeling as disappointed today as I was, feeling pretty ill so think that's the focus for me and I now know for sure it was the only real option. Ventured two minutes down the road for ice cream and I'm exhausted so there's no way I could have taken part.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2012)

Aymes is now doing this tomorrow! It's a massive challenge, especially for someone from Norfolk (which is a bit flat, I hear!) and she's almost at her target so please help her reach it and give her maximum encouragement! 

http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...ilePage.action?userUrl=Amys_3_Peaks_Challenge


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck Aymes.  Good job it's tomorrow as the A85 is closed overnight from 10pm to 6am for the next 4 weeks(thats from us to Lochearnhead)


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2012)

Aymes goof luck


----------



## macast (Jun 29, 2012)

good luck for tomorrow.... we will be thinking about you.... take care x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2012)

If you're on Twitter you can follow her experiences - she's tweeting as @AmysThreePeaks 

I'll try and update this thread with any highlights


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2012)

Aymes' first, erm...view of Ben Nevis


----------



## aymes (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Up for an early breakfast then out onto the Ben for an 8am start. The 24hrs is looking unlikely due to the weather conditions but we'll see what we can do. Strange mixture of fear and excitement at the moment!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2012)

aymes said:


> Thanks everyone. Up for an early breakfast then out onto the Ben for an 8am start. The 24hrs is looking unlikely due to the weather conditions but we'll see what we can do. Strange mixture of fear and excitement at the moment!



Good luck Aymes! This is such an incredible challenge - out of the three I've only been up Scafell and that would have been enough for me in 24 hours! Stay safe, I hope you all enjoy it! 

p.s. I hope you don't mind me posting your updates.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2012)

aymes is now halfway up Ben Nevis and says she's struggling a bit.


----------



## macast (Jun 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> aymes is now halfway up Ben Nevis and says she's struggling a bit.



I've just tweeted her some encouragement 

she is amazing!


----------



## Doddy (Jun 30, 2012)

Bless her   Keep going Aymes xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2012)

Unforunately, aymes became ill going up Ben Nevis:



> Bad news-ill 3/4s up BN so had to take difficult decision & turn round.Couldn't risk getting worse higher up. Gutted but right decision





> Think will have to sit out Scafell & hopefullu do Snowdon early morning - so the nearly two peaks it is



Hope you pick up aymes - 'nearly two peaks' is still a huge achievement! I've only done Scafell out of the three and that was very difficult, especially the boulder field near the top.


----------



## Doddy (Jun 30, 2012)

Even attempting to do it is amazing xxx  You made the right choice, and given yourself the best chance to do snowdon tomoz xx  good luck xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2012)

Latest from aymes:



> Looking like a 330am climb with head torches for Snowdon. I may have missed one but I'm knackered!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2012)

aymes is now safe and sound at the end of her challenge:



> Did 3/4s Snowdon then came back down as lady I was walking with had injured knee and weather conditions appalling





> Disappointing to have only done effectively half the challenge but it is what it is.





> As the guide said though ' it's not compulsory to get to the top, but it is compulsory to get safely back down' - grateful I did that!



I think this is a tremendous achievement - even experienced mountain walkers would find each individual peak a big challenge, and especially to attempt them all in 24 hours in poor weather conditions. So a huge well done from me aymes!


----------



## macast (Jul 1, 2012)

well done Aymes!!!   amazing to have taken on the challenge and completed half of it!!!  very well done 


my partner struggled with that and he has done 3-week treks in the Himalayas and Peru


----------



## spiritfree (Jul 1, 2012)

Well done Aymes. You have done really well.


----------

